# Out of warranty fish finders



## D. R.Hodge (May 17, 2015)

Does anyone know of a individual or company that repairs fish finders that are out of warranty?


----------



## joekacz (Sep 11, 2013)

You could try Clear-Cast Marine Electronics,Google it.I looked it up and unless you got a real expensive unit you probably are better off buying a new unit or have the original company give you a price for it.Depending on the size it looks like their prices are about 1/2 the original cost of the unit.Good Luck.


----------



## D. R.Hodge (May 17, 2015)

Thank you for helping


----------



## silver shad (Jun 18, 2006)

Try the manufacturer


----------



## D. R.Hodge (May 17, 2015)

MANUFACTURERS ONLY WANT TO FIX WARRANTY UNITS.


----------



## E.sheets3 (May 9, 2019)

What exactly is the issue. I do electronics repair, never worked on sonar but depending on the issue it may or may not require a specialist. Most DC electronics have the same (ish) power circuit and button issues are easy; but, if the processor is fried that's a different story.

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tapatalk


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

D. R.Hodge said:


> MANUFACTURERS ONLY WANT TO FIX WARRANTY UNITS.


If it’s a HB, they repair units well out of warranty.


----------



## D. R.Hodge (May 17, 2015)

It's a Lowrance


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Ok. Can’t help ya. Bird owner.


----------

